# pilote de ZIP iomega SCSI



## Berthold (21 Décembre 2006)

Je ne sais pas trop si ma demande est acceptable

j'ai de vieux Classic et SE/30 qui tournent sous système 6 à 7.5. J'en suis très content, ils sont au fond d'une classe primaire, permettent aux élèves de taper des textes, de les imprimer le bonheur. 

J'ai récupérer un lecteur/enregistreur de ZIP iomega 100Mo SCSI, mais pas de pilote*: j'aimerai pouvoir faire des sauvegardes :rateau: c'est sensible ces vieilles machines 

Sur le site de iomega, rien, recherche nulle.  Avec Google je ne suis guère plus avancé.  

Quelqu'un a une idée d'où trouver ce genre de pilotes ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2006)

Si tu as un CD d'OS 8.x ou 9.x, ils doit contenir les extensions, m&#234;me des 7.5.x et 7.6 doivent je pense les avoir, &#224; d&#233;faut des utilitaires. De toute fa&#231;on, si tu as le lecteur, tu as droit de te procurer les pilotes, pas de piratage la dedans.


En plus Iomega les a mis en libre t&#233;l&#233;chargement ici , t'as du mal regarder ! 

Ah, et puis aussi, si la disquette est dans le lecteur avant le d&#233;marrage de la machine, elle monte. Sur Mac, le pilote ne sert qu'&#224; la faire "monter &#224; la vol&#233;e".


----------



## Berthold (23 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si tu as un CD d'OS 8.x ou 9.x, ils doit contenir les extensions, même des 7.5.x et 7.6 doivent je pense les avoir, à défaut des utilitaires.


Alors j'irai fouiller dans un de ces CD.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> En plus Iomega les a mis en libre téléchargement ici , t'as du mal regarder !


Sisi, j'avais bien suivi ce lien, mais au bout, ils affichent un joli '*0 réponses trouvées*' :rateau:





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah, et puis aussi, si la disquette est dans le lecteur avant le démarrage de la machine, elle monte. Sur Mac, le pilote ne sert qu'à la faire "monter à la volée".


C'est pourtant bien ce qu'il me semblait, sauf que ça n'a fonctionné ni sur mon SE/30 (système 6 et des paillettes) ni sur mon Classic (système 7.5) quid ? Aurais-je mal paramétré monZIP ? Il y a deux sélecteurs à l'arrière, termination (on/off) et heu je ne sais plus pour l'autre. Pourtant je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir touché cela à la dernière utilisation


----------



## patrickg53 (23 Décembre 2006)

Berthold a dit:


> Alors j'irai fouiller dans un de ces CD.Sisi, j'avais bien suivi ce lien, mais au bout, ils affichent un joli '*0 réponses trouvées*' :rateau:C'est pourtant bien ce qu'il me semblait, sauf que ça n'a fonctionné ni sur mon SE/30 (système 6 et des paillettes) ni sur mon Classic (système 7.5) quid ? Aurais-je mal paramétré monZIP ? Il y a deux sélecteurs à l'arrière, termination (on/off) et heu je ne sais plus pour l'autre. Pourtant je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir touché cela à la dernière utilisation



J'ai toujours fait fonctionner des Zip 100 sur des mac depuis 7.1 pas de souvenir par contre en 6.x.

J'ai toujoir un Zip 100 qui fonctionne, mais sur un 9.1 avec um PM 4400.
Si nécessaire j'ai aussi un SE/30 à la cave

Si tu es complétement coincé, je dois pouvoir chercher la disquette ZIP, mais pour le moment je ne retrouve pas.

Pour la terminaison, c'est on si le ZIp est le deriner maillon de la chaîne SCSI.

Utilise un SCSIProbe pour vérifier si le Zip est lu et pour le monter. je ne pense pas que les utilitaires Iomega soit indispensables


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2006)

Berthold a dit:


> Alors j'irai fouiller dans un de ces CD.Sisi, j'avais bien suivi ce lien, mais au bout, ils affichent un joli '*0 réponses trouvées*' :rateau:C'est pourtant bien ce qu'il me semblait, sauf que ça n'a fonctionné ni sur mon SE/30 (système 6 et des paillettes) ni sur mon Classic (système 7.5) quid ? Aurais-je mal paramétré monZIP ?



La version 8.6 à 9.2 doit fonctionner sur un 7.5, mais pas sur un 6.x, je pense



Berthold a dit:


> Il y a deux sélecteurs à l'arrière, termination (on/off) et heu je ne sais plus pour l'autre. Pourtant je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir touché cela à la dernière utilisation



L'un d'eux est la terminaison active, qui remplace un "bouchon SCSI", et l'autre est le sélecteur de N° SCSI (tu n'as le choix qu'entre 5 et 6).


----------



## melaure (26 Décembre 2006)

Juste un petit ajout, car je me souviens bien des d&#233;boires avec ces lecteurs. Le protocole SCSI utilis&#233; par IOm&#233;ga &#233;tait propri&#233;taire et pas mal de gens ont corrompu les donn&#233;es des DD SCSI branch&#233; en chaine avec un ZIP SCSI. Ce n'&#233;tait pas syst&#233;matique mais fr&#233;quent.

Si tu l'utilises, utilise le de pr&#233;f&#233;rence sur un bus SCSI o&#249; il n'y a rien d'autre.

Et si tu veux &#234;tre tranquille, pr&#233;f&#232;re le Syquest au ZIP (le probl&#232;me n'existe pas en version IDE ou USB).


----------



## Berthold (3 Janvier 2007)

Alors, quelques nouvelles : j'ai install&#233; le syst&#232;me 7.5 sur un Classic, (car il &#233;tait en fait en 7.1), et effectivement, il a reconnu et mont&#233; le disque Zip au d&#233;marrage. Par contre il m'a fallu changer le s&#233;lecteur SCSI au dos du lecteur, sinon le syst&#232;me consid&#233;rait le dsique ZIP comme partag&#233; (?) et il m'&#233;tait impossible de l'initialiser&#8230;

Merci &#224; tous !


----------



## Berthold (3 Janvier 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Juste un petit ajout, car je me souviens bien des d&#233;boires avec ces lecteurs. Le protocole SCSI utilis&#233; par IOm&#233;ga &#233;tait propri&#233;taire et pas mal de gens ont corrompu les donn&#233;es des DD SCSI branch&#233; en chaine avec un ZIP SCSI. Ce n'&#233;tait pas syst&#233;matique mais fr&#233;quent.
> 
> Si tu l'utilises, utilise le de pr&#233;f&#233;rence sur un bus SCSI o&#249; il n'y a rien d'autre.


Je prends note du conseil, merci.





melaure a dit:


> Et si tu veux &#234;tre tranquille, pr&#233;f&#232;re le Syquest au ZIP (le probl&#232;me n'existe pas en version IDE ou USB).


J'ai bien r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; un Syquest, mais impossible d'&#233;jecter le disque qui est coinc&#233; dedans&#8230; quand j'en aurai le courage, je sortirai les tournevis&#8230;


----------

